# Transfering money



## mark geis (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi 
can anyone suggest the quickest, easiest and cheapest way of transfering money back to a U.K bank account?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally wire transfers between banks are the way to go, though to justify the fees you normally need to transfer a few thousand (dollars or pounds) at a time.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mark geis said:


> Hi
> can anyone suggest the quickest, easiest and cheapest way of transfering money back to a U.K bank account?
> 
> Thanks


XE
................


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> XE
> ................


I concur with FB


----------



## mark geis (Mar 2, 2009)

mark geis said:


> Hi
> can anyone suggest the quickest, easiest and cheapest way of transfering money back to a U.K bank account?
> 
> Thanks



thanks for your advice

MG


----------

